# Sinn 104 sizing - How big does it wear



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi,

As someone with wrists on the smaller side at 6.5 inches, I don't go for watches larger than 40mm(some exceptions like my Skx009 and Citizen nighthawk)

Since I can't try this at a store, I'm here for your advice. How big does this 41mm watch wear? 

Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seikoskxlover1 (Dec 1, 2017)

I think the size is just right, definitely doesn't feel too big


----------



## wethenorth6th (Apr 27, 2018)

jagv428 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As someone with wrists on the smaller side at 6.5 inches, I don't go for watches larger than 40mm(some exceptions like my Skx009 and Citizen nighthawk)
> 
> ...


My wrists are 6.5 too I don't have a Sin 104 yet but here's my Sinn 103. With the Pushers and the Crown it wears on the bigger side of 41mm. But it's extremely well crafted in steel and wears perfectly comfortable. I have Omega SpeedMaster Reduced and a 40mm Datejust I cannot tell the difference in comfort between 1mm larger or smaller. Sinn 104 is definitely worth the shot. All Sinns are comfortable having tried my Buddy's U1. 
Hope this helped here are two shots for you to compare your wrists to mine










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

The 104's L2L is only 46mm, so that makes it extraordinarily manageable for most wrists. Moreover it's a tidy 41mm diameter. The finish on this one is delightful, I've bought this twice.

Hodinkee did a great article on the 104:
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-value-proposition-sinn-104-st-sa


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

I’d say it wears about the same as a standard 40mm watch with bezel. L2L is shorter than most. The bezel is thinner than a diver’s bezel though, so the dial is a tad bigger.

The 104 I visually appears smaller than the 104 A because (I think) of the use of the fine sub seconds markers, which visually makes the dial appear smaller. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Say how would it compare to Tissot heritage visodate.... Or a seiko alpinist if someone can post a wrist shot... Or even an skx works

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

wethenorth6th said:


> My wrists are 6.5 too I don't have a Sin 104 yet but here's my Sinn 103. With the Pushers and the Crown it wears on the bigger side of 41mm. But it's extremely well crafted in steel and wears perfectly comfortable. I have Omega SpeedMaster Reduced and a 40mm Datejust I cannot tell the difference in comfort between 1mm larger or smaller. Sinn 104 is definitely worth the shot. All Sinns are comfortable having tried my Buddy's U1.
> Hope this helped here are two shots for you to compare your wrists to mine
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

I've since sold my Alpinist, but a few wrist shots to compare (wrist size 6.5"):



















And here's my 104 I:


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

zetaplus93 said:


> I've since sold my Alpinist, but a few wrist shots to compare (wrist size 6.5"):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.... This seems about how alpinist wears on me.... Looks like 104 wears about as big as an skx right?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

She doesn't wear like a 41mm but more like a 39-40 mm watch. I do own a Nighthawk maybe you coule be interested in a side by side picture ?


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

darklight111 said:


> She doesn't wear like a 41mm but more like a 39-40 mm watch. I do own a Nighthawk maybe you coule be interested in a side by side picture ?


That would be great.... Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

jagv428 said:


> Thanks.... This seems about how alpinist wears on me.... Looks like 104 wears about as big as an skx right?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yes I believe so.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

I think the Sinn 104 wears well for a <6.5 wrist. As others have mentioned, it’s lug-to-lug is compact, and the angled lugs help as well. The case back is flat, due to the transparent case back, so it sits flatly on the wrist.

The 104 is a tremendous and versatile watch. I loved mine, and only “flipped” it to acquire the Sinn 103 St.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Can see how the short L2L hugs the wrist in this photo... my wrist is just under 6.5.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## meson1 (Jul 11, 2017)

I have a 7.5 inch wrist and the I White dial version. For me, it perches a bit but wears ok. Aesthetically it looks a little small on my wrist. I could do with it being 45mm really for it to look right; it would look better if it seemed larger. The contrasting white dial doesn't help; I think it makes it look smaller than it is.

Still, I like it. I have it on a brilliant leather strap too. The Di-Modell Nevada K.N. It's like a super fine suede, and yet it's not quite suede. It's really soft and mega mega comfortable to wear.


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

meson1 said:


> I have a 7.5 inch wrist and the I White dial version. For me, it perches a bit but wears ok. Aesthetically it looks a little small on my wrist. I could do with it being 45mm really for it to look right; it would look better if it seemed larger. The contrasting white dial doesn't help; I think it makes it look smaller than it is.
> 
> Still, I like it. I have it on a brilliant leather strap too. The Di-Modell Nevada K.N. It's like a super fine suede, and yet it's not quite suede. It's really soft and mega mega comfortable to wear.


Good to know.... I intend to get a white dial one too... But it's OOS right now(strap and bracelet versions)... Anyone care to comment on the bracelet h link or find link... Is it worth spending the extra $300?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Sorry, it took me longer than expected for the comparison pic. I had to make it to my bank safe first.
Here's the 104 with the 42mm Nighthawk and the 38 mm Speedmaster Reduced


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

darklight111 said:


> Sorry, it took me longer than expected for the comparison pic. I had to make it to my bank safe first.
> Here's the 104 with the 42mm Nighthawk and the 38 mm Speedmaster Reduced


Thank you very much for the comparison pic.... Nice collection you got there.... Since I own a alpinist, are speed master reduced and alpinist similar size?

It will be a waiting game for me till watchbuys stocks up

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

Well, the Alpinist is a 38mm too but feels a bit smaller due to the Explorer-like steel bezel.

Here's another comparison shot 40mm vs 38 mm :


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

darklight111 said:


> Well, the Alpinist is a 38mm too but feels a bit smaller due to the Explorer-like steel bezel.
> 
> Here's another comparison shot 40mm vs 38 mm :


That's a great pic.... The more I see the more I get restless to get this asap

I see you have a nice collection with breitling Navitimers....? Did you post a pic of your collection somewhere in this forum? If not I would like to see it

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

No I didn't post such a picture as I almost never have the whole collection at home. I usually have 3 pieces and the rest is in a safe downtown


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

I personally think the 104 wears true to it's stated 40mm size. Despite it's small L2L length, it doesn't feel small and it was actually too large for my skinny 6'' wrist.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Dennis K said:


> I personally think the 104 wears true to it's stated 40mm size. Despite it's small L2L length, it doesn't feel small and it was actually too large for my skinny 6'' wrist.


41mm, but otherwise I completely agree


----------



## gfabbri (Apr 21, 2018)

Anyone care to opine on how the 104i wears vs the 38.5mm 556a? 

I thought I would love the 556, but it’s headed back to WB as it seemed really small for me (7” wrist, 6’3” 205 lbs). I’m a little nervous about ordering a 104 - I think I’m most comfortable in the 42-44 realm., but the 104 seems so great...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

gfabbri said:


> Anyone care to opine on how the 104i wears vs the 38.5mm 556a?
> 
> I thought I would love the 556, but it's headed back to WB as it seemed really small for me (7" wrist, 6'3" 205 lbs). I'm a little nervous about ordering a 104 - I think I'm most comfortable in the 42-44 realm., but the 104 seems so great...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm about 20lbs bigger with close to an 8" wrist, and thought the 104 was ideal for me. It wears true to it's 41mm size, it'll wear bigger with the bracelet, but looks/feels incredible on both the leather and bracelet.

However, I'm most comfortable in the 42mm range. So if you can imagine a 'small-wearing 42mm' watch, there you go. If you don't think you could tolerate that, then the 104 probably isn't your best bet. One thing I'll say in favor of the 104, is that the finish on that watch is amazing (I'm not trying to sell you on it -- you'll just know if you see it in person).

If you have any other questions, feel free to pm me!

Here's an article from Hodinkee -- it's partial to the 104, but there's some general information about it aside from the promotional stuff: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-value-proposition-sinn-104-st-sa


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Coming back to Sinn 104 sizing....

What is length of the stock strap?

Most of the stock straps from other brands are too long for me 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

jagv428 said:


> Coming back to Sinn 104 sizing....
> 
> What is length of the stock strap?
> 
> ...


If you call WatchBuys to place your order, they seem willing to swap the stock strap with a "short" strap. The short straps fit my 6.5" wrist much better than the standard straps.


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

That's good to know.... Thanks


harry_flashman said:


> If you call WatchBuys to place your order, they seem willing to swap the stock strap with a "short" strap. The short straps fit my 6.5" wrist much better than the standard straps.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

gfabbri said:


> Anyone care to opine on how the 104i wears vs the 38.5mm 556a?
> 
> I thought I would love the 556, but it's headed back to WB as it seemed really small for me (7" wrist, 6'3" 205 lbs). I'm a little nervous about ordering a 104 - I think I'm most comfortable in the 42-44 realm., but the 104 seems so great...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm able to wear my 556i on my 6'' wrist and it looks great. The 104 I tried on was too large for me. It's quite a lot bigger.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

gfabbri said:


> Anyone care to opine on how the 104i wears vs the 38.5mm 556a?
> 
> I thought I would love the 556, but it's headed back to WB as it seemed really small for me (7" wrist, 6'3" 205 lbs). I'm a little nervous about ordering a 104 - I think I'm most comfortable in the 42-44 realm., but the 104 seems so great...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm able to wear my 556i on my 6'' wrist and it looks great. The 104 I tried on was too large for me. It's a fair bit bigger.


----------



## Barry828 (Jan 6, 2011)

7" wrist..










Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nclaridge (Feb 23, 2017)

gfabbri said:


> Anyone care to opine on how the 104i wears vs the 38.5mm 556a?
> 
> I thought I would love the 556, but it's headed back to WB as it seemed really small for me (7" wrist, 6'3" 205 lbs). I'm a little nervous about ordering a 104 - I think I'm most comfortable in the 42-44 realm., but the 104 seems so great...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've got 7" wrists and the 104 seems to fit just fine to me, but I'm not a fan of really big watches so keep that I mind. Here's a couple of photos









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Finally this beauty came back in stock...

Been used to classic sizes <39mm lately, this felt big when I wore it first time....

But I've gotten used to it now and am loving it...

A grey suede and a rally racing strap (both custom) en route from martu leather

This is on a short strap

Thanks for all the inputs and helping me decide on the purchase

Let me know if anyone needs any other info about this watch.... Seeing as black one has more info in this forum









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kwill (Jul 31, 2017)

The three watches I wear the most are the 104, an SKX007 and an older Fortis Cosmonaut that is 38mm. The SKX looks smaller in diameter (smaller face) but is thicker and heavier and I only wear it when I'm doing rough or hazardous activities. The Fortis looks MUCH smaller than the 104 because it too has a small face compared to the Sinn. The 104 is perfect for my 6.5 inch wrist - large, legible face but not too thick.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

Dennis K said:


> I personally think the 104 wears true to it's stated 40mm size. Despite it's small L2L length, it doesn't feel small and it was actually too large for my skinny 6'' wrist.


Do you have any representative pictures?


----------



## JAFO (Aug 6, 2015)

I am liking the white face version.


----------



## A+U (May 17, 2012)

size is relative to what you’re used to, but if we use the benchmark of not having the lugs overhang from the wrist, imo the min. wrist size for the 104 should be no less than 6.3-6.5”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

A+U said:


> size is relative to what you're used to, but if we use the benchmark of not having the lugs overhang from the wrist, imo the min. wrist size for the 104 should be no less than 6.3-6.5"


That is probably pretty close. But overhang ultimately depends on how flat/wide the top of the wrist is.


----------



## TodaysTime (Feb 27, 2018)

Double post.


----------

